# Perry...



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You were my very first rat. And despite being frightened of people and a little bit mean because of it, you claimed my heart. While others called you 'mean' and 'nasty' and 'evil', I still loved you with every bit I had. So finding you today, spirit passed by, broke my heart into pieces.

This morning you were begging for a treat, for the yogies you loved so dearly. I promised you one after work, I'm so sorry I didn't give you one then. You seemed so healthy and happy... I've put one with you in your box, hopefully you can enjoy it at the bridge. Just remember to take your time for once, you won't get another until I can come up there to join you. And when your brothers decide to join you, don't you dare steal theirs, you hear me?

I'm sorry I wasn't with you when you went, I really am, but then, knowing you, you wouldn't have wanted me around anyway. You'd have wanted to be right where you were, curled up in the hammock, cuddled by your brothers, Bacardi, your pal, and Guinness and Baileys, who you treated like your very own children. They didn't want to leave you when I took you away. They miss you very much.

You be good up there, you hear me, Perry? No beating up on the others, and no stealing their food! 



Mama misses you Perry. She still hasn't stopped crying.

I love you.




Goodbye.





Pernod ???-14APR2008


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

((hugs)) I'm so so sorry for your loss.. what a beautiful message, I'm crying with you.. ((hugs again)) What a wonderful, handsome rat!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for you loss.  -hugs-


----------



## Karine (Apr 13, 2008)

oh very sorry... I'm crying in reading your message


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  like everyone else, i'm crying too


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh dear, i;m so sorry for your loss. he was such a handsome big squish.


----------

